# Tivo Wireless N Adapter Impression...



## KrazyKiko (Mar 21, 2006)

So I received my two Wireless N Adapter and got them hooked up. They were pretty easy to configure; it asked if I had a WAP button on my router, but I didn't think my AirPort Extreme had one, so I connected the adapters to my laptop and configuration was simple. 

I expected the Wireless N adapter to connect via USB, like my wireless adapter of my Xbox 360, but nope... It comes with a splitter where one end plugs into the Wireless adapter, and the other has the Ethernet cable and power plug (boo!) At least the cables are flat and not rounded so it's not as much clutter. I'll see if I can post some pics and more info later..

Update:
Set-up was easy. The manual referenced some WPS button on Wireless N Routers; I'm not sure if my Airport Extreme had one, but I set it up manually. Manual configuration required connecting the power and plug the adapter into the laptop through through Ethernet. The device will detect any wireless networks and then select yours (enter the security phrase if required). Once its done, just plug it in to the Tivo.


----------



## KrazyKiko (Mar 21, 2006)

All the parts (not connected):










All the parts (connected):










Both Tivos (Tivo HD and Premiere) report it connected as Ethernet, so I'm not sure what signal strength I have or the speed.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

The LED bars that look like part circle on the adapter will indicate signal strength. All 3 lit is good. 1 lit is weaker but functional.


----------



## KrazyKiko (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah -- I just realized that not too long after I posted. duh! ;-) I have two bars on both adapters; my router is upstairs - a good 25ft from the first adapter (also upstairs), while second one is the same distance - but downstairs.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

wow, so this is really an ethernet bridge, complete with a power plug and requires a computer to setup. for $90.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

..and as I said in another thread, which someone claimed was offtopic, you can do the same thing with dd-wrt on a $20 router, and have 3 more ethernet ports (for multiple Tivos or game devices) too..


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

The only downside to this device is that it needs an electrical outlet and is not powered by the Tivo box itself, like the Tivo USB "G" adapter. Unfortunately I have no more electrical outlets to spare behind my TV and I am already using a battery backup that has 8 outlets.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Getting one tomorrow. It's WPS (WiFi Protected Setup) and my Linksys router has it, so will test that and see how well it sets up and connects.

More to come.


----------



## KrazyKiko (Mar 21, 2006)

Exactly...My biggest gripe with it is the fact it requires an external power supply; I was hoping to cut back on some of the power usage. The 360's Wireless N device is USB AND powered by USB... I wonder why Tivo decided to go this route? The original Xbox had a Wireless G adapter with external power and connected via Ethernet. Silly...it 2010 Tivo!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

KrazyKiko said:


> Exactly...My biggest gripe with it is the fact it requires an external power supply; I was hoping to cut back on some of the power usage. The 360's Wireless N device is USB AND powered by USB... I wonder why Tivo decided to go this route? The original Xbox had a Wireless G adapter with external power and connected via Ethernet. Silly...it 2010 Tivo!


Tuning Adapter + QWERTY Remote = filled USB ports


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVo provided me an adapter to give away. I shot a number of "unboxing" pics and took a few config screengrabs. Leave a comment on *my blog post* if you're interested in winning it. I'm not hanging onto it long enough to answer many questions or perform speed tests, so I'll leave that to our fellow forum-goers.


----------



## emp (Feb 11, 2005)

Resist said:


> The only downside to this device is that it needs an electrical outlet and is not powered by the Tivo box itself, like the Tivo USB "G" adapter. Unfortunately I have no more electrical outlets to spare behind my TV and I am already using a battery backup that has 8 outlets.


You can always add another power strip for some extra outlets, annoying but not the end of the world...

I think they chose an ethernet bridge as oppose to USB is because maybe they wanted to get the most performance out of it. A ethernet port will give more potential throughput then USB, due to less overhead, especially for a device thats struggling for enough speed to run everything else smoothly.

I think it was a smart move on their part to use a bridge. If they wanted to be a little sleeker they could have powered the device through USB instead, although then people would have complained that they have to plug it into 2 things, the USB and the ethernet. Also, as orangeboy mentioned if you have the qwerty keyboard and a tuning adapter, you won't have any free USB ports so then they would need to include an AC/USB adapter for those people. Overall, be happy that you are getting the most out of the N adapter. I would probably go the dd-wrt route if I wanted N; there was an Asus N12 for $35 recently from newegg thats dd-wrt compatible. I don't know any wireless N routers that support dd-wrt for $20, probably a little bit of an exaggeration but $35 isn't bad.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I would love to see some throughput testing.

I thought one of the advantages the G adapter had over a wired network connection was that it offloaded some work from the TiVo so that its weak cpu wouldn't be maxed out during MRV transfers? If that is true, wouldn't this N adapter provide slower throughput than the G adapter?


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

The Picture makes it look like a Wireless Bridge. i use DAP-1522 from D-links for my TIVO's. It is cheaper and gives me 4 ports instead of just one dedicated. I guess throughput would be king but the best I ever get on a TIVO HD is about 17 mbps


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

mattack said:


> ..and as I said in another thread, which someone claimed was offtopic, you can do the same thing with dd-wrt on a $20 router, and have 3 more ethernet ports (for multiple Tivos or game devices) too..


I didn't know you could purchase a wireless-N router, capable of running dd-wrt firmware, for $20. Can you supply a link?

edited to ad the Asus N12 is now going for $40-$45 more then double the $20 figure.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Yea - at 20 bucks a pop - I could use a couple - I'd appreciate a link to . Will dump my last G segements.
-Shaown


----------



## KrazyKiko (Mar 21, 2006)

I ran some throughput testing last night and today (using same show):

Using Tivo Wireless N Adapter on my Premiere:
- To my desktop PC (wired): 13.22 Mb/s
- To my laptop PC (via WiFi-G): 9.72 Mb/s (first test) & 10.50 Mb/s (second test)

Using Tivo Wireless N Adapter on my Tivo HD:
- To my laptop PC (via WiFi-G): 12.6 Mb/s


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Wait ... you got the same throughput almost. I thought the reports said the TIVO Premiere can transfer much faster than the TIVO HD. Is it purely because it is still wireless? I wonder if anyone has a test with another 3rd party dedicated wireless bridge.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

KrazyKiko said:


> I ran some throughput testing last night and today (using same show):
> 
> Using Tivo Wireless N Adapter on my Premiere:
> - To my desktop PC (wired): 13.22 Mb/s
> ...


If I'm reading that correctly, you are using the N adapter with a 802.11g WiFi network, correct? I think 12.6 Mb/s is the best you can expect to possibly see with that setup. You'd need to switch to a 802.11n network to see faster speeds. If you are on a N network, but your laptop is using a G adapter, you'll still only see G speeds on the transfer. Using a mix of G and N devices will lower your speed. Throw in a B device and it gets even worse. Also use WPA2/AES as any other security setting will lower speeds significantly.

As for the question about offloading work from the TiVo. All processing is done within the N adapter as it connects to the TiVo using the Ethernet port. On a total N network, you should get speeds comparable to wired speeds.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Premiere to Desktop via wired Ethernet is 30 Mbs.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

> Using Tivo Wireless N Adapter on my Premiere:
> - To my desktop PC (wired): 13.22 Mb/s


 looks slow. Do you have an N-Router? Is it configured as G only?

Could your PC have an AV, firewall or similar program that's impacting transfer speeds?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

morac said:


> As for the question about offloading work from the TiVo. All processing is done within the N adapter as it connects to the TiVo using the Ethernet port. On a total N network, you should get speeds comparable to wired speeds.


My point was that I seem to remember the TiVo G adapter throughput was reported to be comparable to wired due to the offloading, which surprised me because wired should kick booty with no wireless encryption and signal issues. It's been a while, but I'm wondering if that may have been on an S2 where a USB wired adapter was required because there was no dedicated wired ethernet port like the S3's have.


----------



## KrazyKiko (Mar 21, 2006)

I thought the through-put was slow....

My setup for Router: AirPort Extreme Base Station (802.11n)
- configured for Wireless N.
Both desktop and laptop have Microsoft Security Essentials for AV.
While the laptop I tested was connected my home network via Wireless-G, I did test on my desktop to see how that compared. Note, however, my desktop is not connected directly to the router, but through a powerline adapter. My next test is to plug the laptop into the router directly; I can't remember if the onboard NIC of the laptop is gigabit or not. Should've done that first off, but what fun is testing without variety?


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

You have to test using direct Ethernet to 802.11N - no G in the system, no other bottlenecks in the test.

For my system it'd be an Airport Extreme "router" (the square one with 802.11N - tied directly to my cable modem and my Intel mac Mini) talking wirelessly to my AppleTV (802.11N) or one of the newer Airport Express N units (802.11N) or to the new Tivo Wireless N adapter. If you have anything in the system as 802.11G, the whole system drops to G speeds to be compatible with the older 802.11G equipment.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

I use a D-Link DAP-865 Dual Band Router it has seperate Wireless G and N Networks. That way if a G Device comes on it does not kill the N speed.


----------



## slude (Feb 9, 2008)

emp said:


> If they wanted to be a little sleeker they could have powered the device through USB instead, although then people would have complained that they have to plug it into 2 things, the USB and the ethernet.


If they wanted to be sleeker they would have powered the device through "Power over Ethernet" the IEEE 802.3at-2009 standard specifically designed for even 802.11n Wireless LAN Access Points like this one from TiVo. The older , pre-2009, 802.3af standard didn't supply enough power to support 802.11n which is probably why Apple dropped PoE in 2007 when they added 802.11 pre-n, but with TiVo shipping their AP 3 years later than Apple I don't understand why they put the dongle and power plug mess on this.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't understand all the complaining. You have at least three choices:


TiVo wireless G adapter, still available in TiVo store as of 5 minutes ago

TiVo wireless N adapter

a plethora of wireless bridge devices. E.g. I use an Airport Express 802.11n adapter
So if you don't like the looks of the TiVo N adapter, or you don't want to pay $90 for it, then don't buy it.

*You have other choices!* Sheesh.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

emp said:


> You can always add another power strip for some extra outlets, annoying but not the end of the world...


Yes I could do this but the electrical demand on one wall outlet is pushing it as it is. I wouldn't want to keep tripping the circuit breaker or burn down my house. Also with one of my devices the manufacture recommends not plugging it into a power strip.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Resist said:


> Yes I could do this but the electrical demand on one wall outlet is pushing it as it is. I wouldn't want to keep tripping the circuit breaker or burn down my house. Also with one of my devices the manufacture recommends not plugging it into a power strip.


You won't burn down your house by having multiple power strips. That's something straight out of the scare videos they used to show us in school in the '60s. The stuff being plugged in to power strips now is 5 W or 50 W devices, not toasters and irons. If you "keep tripping" your circuit breaker then something is very seriously wrong. You should be able to run a dozen TiVos plus a dozen wireless adapters from a single outlet w/o coming close to pulling the 15 A that a branch circuit is rated for.

Now, OTOH, the cr*ppy $3 Made in China "surge protectors" I see being sold all over could well burn down your house. But that's because they're the absolute cheapest cr*p that money can buy, they have fake UL stickers on them, etc. That's a different issue.

Edit: In case anyone doesn't know about the safety hazards of cheap power strips, etc, here is a link to some old news. Given the pace of globalization and the continued "race to the bottom", does anyone believe that things have improved in the intervening years?


----------



## emp (Feb 11, 2005)

slude said:


> If they wanted to be sleeker they would have powered the device through "Power over Ethernet" the IEEE 802.3at-2009 standard specifically designed for even 802.11n Wireless LAN Access Points like this one from TiVo. The older , pre-2009, 802.3af standard didn't supply enough power to support 802.11n which is probably why Apple dropped PoE in 2007 when they added 802.11 pre-n, but with TiVo shipping their AP 3 years later than Apple I don't understand why they put the dongle and power plug mess on this.


Although that would have required tivo putting POE on their ethernet jack. That would be odd considering POE is usually supplied by a POE dongle or a POE switch/router. Clearly TIVO wanted this as aftermarket accessory and therefore did not design for POE. I was suggesting a solution that would have possibly made some customers happier and maintain it as a complete aftermarket accessory. I still think having a power adapter is not such a big deal.



Phantom Gremlin said:


> You won't burn down your house by having multiple power strips. That's something straight out of the scare videos they used to show us in school in the '60s. The stuff being plugged in to power strips now is 5 W or 50 W devices, not toasters and irons. If you "keep tripping" your circuit breaker then something is very seriously wrong. You should be able to run a dozen TiVos plus a dozen wireless adapters from a single outlet w/o coming close to pulling the 15 A that a branch circuit is rated for.
> 
> Now, OTOH, the cr*ppy $3 Made in China "surge protectors" I see being sold all over could well burn down your house. But that's because they're the absolute cheapest cr*p that money can buy, they have fake UL stickers on them, etc. That's a different issue.


X2


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

emp said:


> I still think having a power adapter is not such a big deal.


Agreed. But unless the adapter needs more than 5 volts they could have had the best of both worlds by using a 5 volt supply with a standard USB plug. Then the user could supply their own cable and use the TiVo USB for power if they wanted.

What's the voltage on the Wireless N wall wart?


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

It took longer to open the package that it did to get the adapter hooked up and running. Push the WPS button on the adapter and the WPS button on the router, done and connected.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> The stuff being plugged in to power strips now is 5 W or 50 W devices, not toasters and irons.


Good point, but I still am not comfortable having so many devices (and wires) plugged into one outlet box. Besides, one of my devices should not be plugged into a power strip, per the manufacture.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Resist said:


> Besides, one of my devices should not be plugged into a power strip, per the manufacture.


You've repeatedly stated that fact, what kind of device is it?

It's easy for a MFR to make crazy demands like that for no real technical reason, then there are the real high draw items like air conditioners that state it for a reason.

Diane


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> You've repeatedly stated that fact, what kind of device is it?
> 
> It's easy for a MFR to make crazy demands like that for no real technical reason, then there are the real high draw items like air conditioners that state it for a reason.
> 
> Diane


The only thing I can think of is a powerline adapter which manufacturers say must be connected directly to the outlet.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

morac said:


> The only thing I can think of is a powerline adapter which manufacturers say must be connected directly to the outlet.


That's where I was going too, but the point is still that other low draw items such as the bazillion wall warts could easily be daisy chained on power strip on a power strip or squid.
Diane


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks, i didnt even know they were out. do they work with a s2?



KrazyKiko said:


> So I received my two Wireless N Adapter and got them hooked up. They were pretty easy to configure; it asked if I had a WAP button on my router, but I didn't think my AirPort Extreme had one, so I connected the adapters to my laptop and configuration was simple.
> 
> I expected the Wireless N adapter to connect via USB, like my wireless adapter of my Xbox 360, but nope... It comes with a splitter where one end plugs into the Wireless adapter, and the other has the Ethernet cable and power plug (boo!) At least the cables are flat and not rounded so it's not as much clutter. I'll see if I can post some pics and more info later..
> 
> ...


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

ferrumpneuma said:


> You would also have to use a USB to ethernet adapter because the S2 does not have an ethernet port.


That may be feasible, but at first glance isn't necessary. The TiVo HD (and probably the S2) can't transfer fast enough to utilize the increased speed of wireless N. So for most situations it's smarter to stick to TiVo's wireless G.

Also I'd be surprised if you could simply plug in a USB to Ethernet adapter into the TiVo's USB port. I bet that the TiVo wouldn't have the drivers to support it; it wouldn't know what to do with the device.

Does anybody definitevely know if the TiVo N adapter can support this scenario? Maybe TiVo has done something to make it usable with the S2.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The tivo wireless N adapter works with series 2 units. Those units don't have an ethernet port. You need to have a supported USB-ethernet adapter. Tivo has a list of which adapters are supported (tivo has the drivers).

Wireless N should give you faster MRV transfers between tivos. Probably won't speed up tivo to go transfers to/from a PC.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

morac said:


> The only thing I can think of is a powerline adapter which manufacturers say must be connected directly to the outlet.


Yes a powerline adapter and a battery backup device, is what I have that needs to be plugged directly into the wall outlet. This only leaves me with the 8 outlets from the backup unit as a power strip, which are all taken. I have nine devices needing power and nine plugs. I have no more outlets on that wall and can't run an extension from another outlet to that area, due to a fireplace on one side and an entry opening on the other side.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

I figured for $90 I could do better than those weird power adapters and such, so I popped by the Apple store on the way home tonight and for $99 plus tax, I got an Airport Express 802.11N adapter. Took me about 5 minutes to configure it with the mac Airport utility, then I carried it downstairs to the TIVO, plugged it in, and when it went green, I ran an ethernet cable from it to my TIVO, and disconnected the 802.11g adapter I used for the last couple years.
Of course, I do have it plugged in to the extension cord that runs to the top of my stereo rack, (cord powers a turntable lamp).
Seemed to work very nice - and I can see the status light easily up there.

If I want, I can also run an optical cable from the AirportExpress adapter, so I can use my big speakers as "remotes" for my computer and play iTunes ("Airtunes") through my AV system and the big speakers - sounds better than the little ones in my office!


... anyone want to buy my old G adapter - still works fine!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I was just going to ask if the Airport Express works with a Tivo. Seems like a more useful solution than the Tivo Wirless N adapter. But wonder how strong the connection is, considering the Airport's antenna will be down by an electrical outlet and not higher up as most people would place a Tivo Adapter.


----------



## KrazyKiko (Mar 21, 2006)

I turned off all Wireless-G adapters in the house and connected the laptop directly to my AirPort Extreme and ran a benchmark from the Premiere to the laptop. The laptop didn't have a Gigabit card, but the Wireless-N adapter averaged 27.13 Mb/s hard wired to the router.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

KrazyKiko said:


> I ran some throughput testing last night and today (using same show):
> 
> Using Tivo Wireless N Adapter on my Premiere:
> - To my desktop PC (wired): 13.22 Mb/s
> ...





KrazyKiko said:


> I turned off all Wireless-G adapters in the house and connected the laptop directly to my AirPort Extreme and ran a benchmark from the Premiere to the laptop. The laptop didn't have a Gigabit card, but the Wireless-N adapter averaged 27.13 Mb/s hard wired to the router.


That's a significant improvement! :up:


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Not sure how to measure the throughput, but we just used Netflix instant view - watched "Angels and Demons" this afternoon and had no breakups, no stuttering, no pixelation, and awesome audio all the way through. Even did a brief rewind, just to see how that worked, and it was fine - recovered nearly instantly. Its the best its ever been. After that we watched the new Doctor episode with the Weeping Angels (wireless share from my Mac mini's drives) and it played beautifully as well, using the pyTIVOx tool. 

Seems like the jump to 802.11N speeds was well worth it!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

KrazyKiko said:


> the Wireless-N adapter averaged 27.13 Mb/s hard wired to the router.


Isn't that extremely slow? I'm getting 54Mbps on my laptop's wireless G.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Resist said:


> Isn't that extremely slow? I'm getting 54Mbps on my laptop's wireless G.


I don't see how that's possible since 54 Mbps is the theoretical maximum G supports and that's only obtainable in lab settings.

In a G bridge to router to G setting, I rarely see speeds any faster than about 10 to 12 Mbps. Wired to G is a bit faster, but nowhere near 54 Mbps.

Edit:

There are "bastardized" G versions out there that use multiple channels or antennas (MIMO) to increase theoretical speeds up to 104 Mbps. This is sometimes referred to as G Plus or G+ or There is no real unified standard though so each chip manufacturer had their own implementation.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Resist said:


> Isn't that extremely slow? I'm getting 54Mbps on my laptop's wireless G.


The "54Mbps" reported by the connection icon in Windows (and other operating systems) does not mean you have 54Mbps of usable throughput.

That figure refers to your sync rate, of which more more than half is consumed by overhead (i.e. wireless error correction). Usable throughput with 802.11g -- with a 54Mbps sync rate -- varies from 16 to 21Mbps. If you extend your wireless network with a repeater or repeater bridge, that cuts your usable throughput in half to 8-12Mbps; even in that situation, Windows still reports a 54Mbps sync rate.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I have been schooled again, thanks.

But isn't 27 Mbps still slow for wireless N? On my other computer the USB wireless N adapter shows around 50 up to 135 Mbps. Seems like 27 Mbps is still way to slow for an N adapter.


----------



## Ryper (May 3, 2010)

I think people may be talking at cross purposes here, speeds can be quoted in MegaBITS per second and also MegaBYTES per second, both Mbps confusingly. 

Multiply Megabytes per second by 8 to get the equivalent in Megabits per second.

I recon Orangeboy is talking megabytes i.e. real throughput while Resist and Morac are talking megabits i.e. theoretical speed quoted by Windows etc.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Ryper said:


> I think people may be talking at cross purposes here, speeds can be quoted in MegaBITS per second and also MegaBYTES per second, both Mbps confusingly.
> 
> Multiply Megabytes per second by 8 to get the equivalent in Megabits per second.
> 
> I recon Orangeboy is talking megabytes i.e. real throughput while Resist and Morac are talking megabits i.e. theoretical speed quoted by Windows etc.


Megabits/second = mbps
Megabytes/second = mBps

I don't believe I mentioned anything about throughput in this thread...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I thought Mbps was Megabits per second?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Resist said:


> I thought Mbps was Megabits per second?


It is. The capitalization of the M is irrelevant. Case of b/B is significant to specify bits/BYTES.


----------



## mike_randall (May 4, 2010)

I checked around online but was not able to find more details about what Tivo models, if any, had gigabit ethernet built in. I know my older model dual tuner series 2 box has only 100m ethernet, so am I correct in assuming that this TiVo 802.11n product would not be able to transfer above 100mbps speeds then since it would be limited by the max speed of the ethernet port on the TiVo itself?


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

Resist said:


> I thought Mbps was Megabits per second?


It is.... except when someone means megabytes... then it isn't.

Confused? Nope! This is confusing.

I just say let it be whatever you want it to be.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

mike_randall said:


> I checked around online but was not able to find more details about what Tivo models, if any, had gigabit ethernet built in. I know my older model dual tuner series 2 box has only 100m ethernet, so am I correct in assuming that this TiVo 802.11n product would not be able to transfer above 100mbps speeds then since it would be limited by the max speed of the ethernet port on the TiVo itself?


As noted earlier in this thread, you need to be careful not to confuse real-world bandwidth with marketing numbers that include error correction. With wireless, anywhere from 60% to 80% of the quoted bandwidth is devoted to error correction.

Usable throughput with most 802.11n routers is well under 100Mbps. With "400Mbps" sync, average usable throughput of the top-performing 802.11n router on SmallNetBuilder was just 42Mbps, with the remainder occupied by wireless error correction. At its peak, the same router was measured at 85Mbps.

You are correct that the latest TiVo has a 100Mbps connection, but that is not the limiting factor in most cases. The limiting factor is the CPU and I/O. Refer to the TiVo Premiere benchmarks in the forum sticky, or the review. Only MRV approaches the limits of the 100Mbps connection, and it doesn't do so on a consistent basis.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

MeStinkBAD said:


> It is.... except when someone means megabytes... then it isn't.
> 
> Confused? Nope! This is confusing.
> 
> I just say let it be whatever you want it to be.


They didn't label yottabit - it follows zettabit...


----------



## Hammie5150 (Jun 18, 2010)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I don't understand all the complaining. You have at least three choices:
> 
> 
> TiVo wireless G adapter, still available in TiVo store as of 5 minutes ago
> ...


Does the Airport Express work well as a wireless-N bridge for the TiVo? Was the setup easy? If so, I may order one instead of the TiVo branded device.


----------



## snakejames (Jun 11, 2010)

I still am not comfortable having so many devices (and wires) plugged into one outlet box. Besides, one of my devices should not be plugged into a power strip, per the manufacture.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Hammie5150 said:


> Does the Airport Express work well as a wireless-N bridge for the TiVo? Was the setup easy? If so, I may order one instead of the TiVo branded device.


Yes, my wireless-N Airport Express works just fine in bridge mode. Right now it's bridging a TiVo HD into my network. Note that it's connecting to an Airport Extreme Base Station. I don't know how well it would work w/o Apple at both ends of the wireless.

Here is a post I wrote a while ago about how TiVo HDs use Apple wireless hardware in my house.

It's up to you to decide how "easy" the setup was.


----------

